# used Macs in toronto



## em_a_bee (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi all !
Im uncomfortable buying a computer online so I'll be heading to toronto in search of a used ibook can anyone recommend any good places to look?any pointers would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

Well I would try carbon computing and I'd stay away from CPUsed. Have a look see here in the classifieds, you will get a bigger bang for your buck and you can buy from someone here who has a lot of posts and perhaps good feedback and you can do the transactoon face to face.


----------



## em_a_bee (Jul 31, 2006)

thanks for the advice! I had been planning on checking out CPUsed,though I had noticed their prices were signifigantly lower than carbon computers which made me wary. I will check out the classifieds though.


----------



## em_a_bee (Jul 31, 2006)

*sidenote*

on a side note If I do decide to go through a private seller do you have any tips on things I should be looking out for to avoid getting ripped off? (I actually found an ibook in the classifieds that I'm interested in, but im scared!:-( )


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

If the seller has a lot of posts on this forum, that's a positive. Get an address and phone number and meet only at his place. Make sure you check out the machine thoroughly and that the battery is as good as presented. You will find a lot of very honest sellers here who are willing to assist in the deal and who want to make sure the buyer is comfortable and well versed in the item being purchased. Try to get the system disks along with the computer.

If the outer case looks good the inside has usually been well looked after. Buying a used Mac is a lot safer than a used PC. PM me if you need any more help.


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

If you're "scared" then you should stick with a retail seller who can provide service and support. When you buy used goods privately you need to know exactly what you want and what price you're willing to pay. You weigh the risks against the possible rewards of a lower price. If you're uncomfortable with this then you'll create problems for yourself and/or the seller.

Some obvious retail sellers of used Macs are Macdoc and Digital Prototypes in the Toronto area. They both are active here on ehMac. Another retailer in T.O. is Clickon Macs on Eastern Ave. They all carry used equipment, but the selection will vary.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Here's the URL for the fraud subforum at a much larger, but also Canadian, technology-based forum:
http://www.howardforums.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=182

and their list of recommendations for dealing in the buy-sell-trade forum is a must-read:
http://www.howardforums.com/showthread.php?t=534514

Look at the threads in the ehMac Feedback forum
http://www.ehmac.ca/forumdisplay.php?f=10
that specifically deal with fraud, and see where the buyers/sellers went wrong there:
http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=42415
http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=41540
http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=41420


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

JPL said:


> Well I would try carbon computing and I'd stay away from CPUsed. ...


What's the problem(s) with CPUsed?


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

SoyMac said:


> What's the problem(s) with CPUsed?



An old but enlightening thread


----------



## em_a_bee (Jul 31, 2006)

thanks for all the advise! great links!


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

This is a great place -).


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

em_a_bee said:



> Hi all !
> Im uncomfortable buying a computer online so I'll be heading to toronto in search of a used ibook can anyone recommend any good places to look?any pointers would be greatly appreciated!!


Hi, you mention you are heading to toronto in search of used. Just curious, isn't there any place where you live, or is t.o. real close?


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

em_a_bee said:


> Hi all !
> Im uncomfortable buying a computer online so I'll be heading to toronto in search of a used ibook can anyone recommend any good places to look?any pointers would be greatly appreciated!!


I have to agree with Rob. Stay with what YOUR comfortable with, it's YOUR money. If you want to buy used from a retailer, stay with that plan. Online buying of high-priced items is a scary thing and best for the more experienced buyers ( and even the experienced buyer can sometimes get ripped off). There are lots of good buying experiences onnline, but there are also some bad ones as well.

And have fun with your new used Mac.


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

Rob said:


> An old but enlightening thread



Interesting, a good heads up, I was at one time considering buying from them because my sister's friend bought from them, good I wasn't convinced enough.


----------



## duper (May 7, 2006)

em_a_bee said:


> Hi all !
> Im uncomfortable buying a computer online so I'll be heading to toronto in search of a used ibook can anyone recommend any good places to look?any pointers would be greatly appreciated!!


Interestingly. I'm about to sell my iBook. 12'' 800 Mhz. I treated it very well, and its about to get a brand new battery courtesy of Apple. AppleCare still covers it until next Spring.

Also has built in AirPort Card, 640 MB RAM, 40 GB HD. Its a nice tiny portable, but I haven't really used it since I got my MacBook Pro in June.

PM me if you wish. I'm in Toronto.


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

JPL said:


> This is a great place -).



That is one statement that is very rarely argued against...


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Rob said:


> An old but enlightening thread


_Very_ interesting/enlightening.


----------



## gozer (Jan 15, 2002)

also very old. i'm not sure how much staff has turned over since then but i always have a good experience there.


----------



## em_a_bee (Jul 31, 2006)

thatcomputerguy said:


> Hi, you mention you are heading to toronto in search of used. Just curious, isn't there any place where you live, or is t.o. real close?


no unfortunately I live in a pretty small town. Toronto is only an hour away so not a huge deal to get to


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

You could talk to Macdoc, he has trade in's and he is a great guy to deal with.

John


----------



## amoha (Sep 2, 2006)

i send an email about trading my power mac to power book to macdoc , but he didn't reply me so far, its been almost 3 days, people brag about serving the mac community but its another way to grab bussiness from here.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

amoha said:


> i send an email about trading my power mac to power book to macdoc , but he didn't reply me so far, its been almost 3 days, people brag about serving the mac community but its another way to grab bussiness from here.



That's typical MacDoc behaviour as he says he gets way too many emails per day. Sometimes you'll get through to him and he'll email right back or within a day but after a day, forget it he's not returning a reply. You are better off calling. David is a good guy but you have to learn and understand his nuances (like taking on 30 hours of work in a day).


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Stuff does slip no question but we have had erratic email reception - one reason we are asking people to CC [email protected].
It's frustrating not to know what gets through or not. 
The confusion of moving and also double our normal volume hasn't helped keeping up either.
At least phones and both admin and macdoc emails are functional ( we had to switch hosts as Verio just plain melted down in late August - not what we needed then ).

GMail has been very reliable but the interface is not as conducive to keeping track of 150 emails a day. I figure about 5% are not making it to the main account and while sometimes senders are informed by a bounce too often they just fall into a black hole.

Guy from Thunderbay emailed me just after we got off the phone - did not arrive.
Called back and then he used the gmail account - came through fine !!!!


----------

